
ML more accurate than humans at detecting sexual orientation from facial images - ctoth
http://psycnet.apa.org/doiLanding?doi=10.1037%2Fpspa0000098
======
thedirt0115
This is the sort of thing that's really neat technologically but also scares
me -- what happens when [insert homophobic government here] starts to use this
sort of thing to persecute people?

